# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  codice rateazione/mese rif in F24

## danilo sciuto

Buongiorno ! 
Devo decidere se mi sono rimbecillito io, oppure la banca. 
Il caso &#232; quello di un ravvedimento operoso per una serie di 1040 non pagati nell'anno 2007. 
Ho preisposto l'F24 indicando ovviamente il mese di riferimento (e l'anno) per ciascun 1040.
Il problema che mi si pone &#232; per la sanzione.
Infatti, io al campo in oggetto non ho indicato nulla, perch&#232; (ma &#232; vero che vado a memoria e che mi fido dell'operato del mio software) il campo mese di riferimento per la sanzione non viene compilato.
Fatto sta che la banca mi dice che devo indicare necessariamente qualcosa in quel campo. 
A voi risulta che si debba indicare il mese dell'infrazione ? 
Se cos&#236;, vado a lamentarmi con la mia software house ! 
Grazie e scusate se approfitto della vostra disponibilit&#224; !  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

CI HA RAGIONE LA BANCA!!! Lo dico scherzando.  :Big Grin:  
Con il nuovo sistema dell'indicazione del mese di riferimento indicandolo anche per la sanzione l'agenzia riesce a correlarla al tributo. 
Se manca tale riferimento l'Agenzia non ha riferimento (scusate il bisticcio) per il codice sanzione. 
Solo sotto questo aspetto mi spiego il tutto. Anche io a memoria non ricordo che per la sanzione debba essere indicato il riferimento al mese.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Urge telefonata alla software house per sapere come mai, in sede di generazione dellF24 da ravvedimento operoso, non mette il mese di riferimento  :Mad:  
Ora vi dico .....   

> CI HA RAGIONE LA BANCA!!! Lo dico scherzando.  
> Con il nuovo sistema dell'indicazione del mese di riferimento indicandolo anche per la sanzione l'agenzia riesce a correlarla al tributo. 
> Se manca tale riferimento l'Agenzia non ha riferimento (scusate il bisticcio) per il codice sanzione. 
> Solo sotto questo aspetto mi spiego il tutto. Anche io a memoria non ricordo che per la sanzione debba essere indicato il riferimento al mese.

----------


## danilo sciuto

La procedura non genera il mese di riferimento perchè si tratta di versamenti 2007; a partire da quelli 2008 lo genera.
Pertanto, a partire dai ravvedimenti relativi al 2008, essa genererà anche il mese di riferimento. 
Il tutto era stato scritto nelle news di accompagnamento ad un aggiornamento ..... per cui in sostanza mi hanno fregato !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

Si per il codice 1040 oltre all'anno va indicato anche il mese di riferimento, ha ragione la banca, il programma "ha toppato".

----------


## danilo sciuto

A questo punto mi chiedo: nel caso di omesso versamento di ritenuta effettuata nel mese di maggio 2007, devo indicare: 
1040 con il periodo 05 07
8906 con il periodo:
- 05 07 (mese di riferimento della ritenuta)
- 06 07 (mese di riferimento dell'omissione) ?   :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si per il codice 1040 oltre all'anno va indicato anche il mese di riferimento, ha ragione la banca, il programma "ha toppato".

  Questo lo sapevo.
Sto parlando della sanzione 8906 !  :Smile:

----------


## LANNA

> La procedura non genera il mese di riferimento perchè si tratta di versamenti 2007; a partire da quelli 2008 lo genera.
> Pertanto, a partire dai ravvedimenti relativi al 2008, essa genererà anche il mese di riferimento. 
> Il tutto era stato scritto nelle news di accompagnamento ad un aggiornamento ..... per cui in sostanza mi hanno fregato !!

  ho appena fatto una simulazione di ravvedimento per un cod. 1040 del 2007, e il mio programma mette il mese e l'anno. :Smile: 
che programma usi? o non si può pubblicizzarlo? :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho appena fatto una simulazione di ravvedimento per un cod. 1040 del 2007, e il mio programma mette il mese e l'anno.
> che programma usi? o non si può pubblicizzarlo?

  E quindi cosa ti mette per questo caso ?   

> A questo punto mi chiedo: nel caso di omesso versamento di ritenuta effettuata nel mese di maggio 2007, devo indicare: 
> 1040 con il periodo 05 07
> 8906 con il periodo:
> - 05 07 (mese di riferimento della ritenuta)
> - 06 07 (mese di riferimento dell'omissione) ?

----------


## seta

> Questo lo sapevo.
> Sto parlando della sanzione 8906 !

  Anch'io ho riscontrato lo stesso problema ieri. 
Ho verificato e nella risoluzione 395/E viene indicato anche il codice 8906 tra quelli obbligati all'indicazione del mese di riferimento.  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...uzione395e.pdf 
Io indicherei lo stesso mese di riferimento della ritenuta d'acconto che devi ravvedere. 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io indicherei lo stesso mese di riferimento della ritenuta d'acconto che devi ravvedere. 
> Ciao

  Sì, anche io pensavo di fare così.
Ma magari c'era qualche indicazione ufficiale in tal senso, o in senso opposto. 
Grazie !

----------


## LANNA

> E quindi cosa ti mette per questo caso ?

  ecco il mod. F24 
1040  0005  2007
8906  0005  2007 
forse a te il programma non da la possibilità di digitare il mese. :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Ho appena effettuato un ravvedimento 2008 codice 1001 per febbraio 2008 e per la sanzione il programma f24 web (invio diretto tramite fisconline) non ha richiesto il riferimento al mese.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ecco ....  :Big Grin:  
Però c'è *la circolare* citata da "seta" che dice che occorre metterlo !   

> Ho appena effettuato un ravvedimento 2008 codice 1001 per febbraio 2008 e per la sanzione il programma f24 web (invio diretto tramite fisconline) non ha richiesto il riferimento al mese.

----------


## Legolas

> Ho appena effettuato un ravvedimento 2008 codice 1001 per febbraio 2008 e per la sanzione il programma f24 web (invio diretto tramite fisconline) non ha richiesto il riferimento al mese.

  Allora uccido qualcuno perchè se per un'invio comulativo io nn inserisco il mese di riferimento di un codice tributo 8906 non mi lascia spedire nulla  :Confused: 
Danilo tu sei che in alto chiedi delucidazioni alla TS  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LANNA

> Ecco ....  
> Però c'è *la circolare* citata da "seta" che dice che occorre metterlo !

  Infatti la risoluzione 395e citata dice che occorre mettere il periodo di riferimento, in ogni modo è stato verificato che se non si mette la banca non lo accetta. :Smile:

----------


## LANNA

Inviandolo con Entratel i controlli dovrebbero bloccare l'invio...

----------


## annade

> Inviandolo con Entratel i controlli dovrebbero bloccare l'invio...

  Mi intrometto in questa discussione, perch&#232; uso lo stesso programma di Danilo.... anche a me non genera il mese di riferimento, ma nessuna banca ha scartato il mod. F24, almeno fino ad ora, e se vi pu&#242; essere d'aiuto.... entratel non ha bloccato l'invio....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ah ......  :Embarrassment:    

> Mi intrometto in questa discussione, perchè uso lo stesso programma di Danilo.... anche a me non genera il mese di riferimento, ma nessuna banca ha scartato il mod. F24, almeno fino ad ora, e se vi può essere d'aiuto.... entratel non ha bloccato l'invio....

----------


## iam

... a questo punto però,come diceva Totò: 
"... fratello mio, vorrei capire anch'io!" 
insomma ce vò o nun ce vò il mese di riferimento vicino al codice della sanzione?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... a questo punto però,come diceva Totò: 
> "... fratello mio, vorrei capire anch'io!" 
> insomma ce vò o nun ce vò il mese di riferimento vicino al codice della sanzione?

  Sì, cce vo' dottò !!
'O dice pure 'a circolare !!

----------


## missturtle

> S&#236;, cce vo' dott&#242; !!
> 'O dice pure 'a circolare !!

  Scusate eh  :Embarrassment:  arrivo in ritardo.. ma il mese di riferimento per il codice 8906 non dovrebbe essere quello in cui si sarebbe dovuta pagare la ritenuta?

----------


## iam

> Scusate eh  arrivo in ritardo.. ma il mese di riferimento per il codice 8906 non dovrebbe essere quello in cui si sarebbe dovuta pagare la ritenuta?

  
Come si fa a non quotarla!??  :Big Grin:    
Miss ritieniti profondamente quotata!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate eh  arrivo in ritardo.. ma il mese di riferimento per il codice 8906 non dovrebbe essere quello in cui si sarebbe dovuta pagare la ritenuta?

  Sì, ma *per non far confondere l'AdE* (sic !!!!!), si ritiene di mettere il mese di riferimento della ritenuta ravveduta.....

----------


## missturtle

> Anch'io ho riscontrato lo stesso problema ieri. 
> Ho verificato e nella risoluzione 395/E viene indicato anche il codice 8906 tra quelli obbligati all'indicazione del mese di riferimento.  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...uzione395e.pdf 
> Io indicherei lo stesso mese di riferimento della ritenuta d'acconto che devi ravvedere. 
> Ciao

  E jaa però  :Stick Out Tongue:  io facevo considerazioni.. Amministratooore iam mi sfotte  :Big Grin:

----------


## missturtle

> Sì, ma *per non far confondere l'AdE* (sic !!!!!), si ritiene di mettere il mese di riferimento della ritenuta ravveduta.....

  Grazie amministratò  :Smile:

----------

